# Photo Shoots



## taylorm17 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hey everyone! I just wanted to see some pictures of people and their equine if you have any. Here are some of me!


----------



## taylorm17 (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## taylorm17 (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 25, 2014)

Your photos are so sweet! 
You didn't tell us their names or breeds though.


----------



## taylorm17 (Jan 25, 2014)

The first one is Dusty a rocky mountain mix. The second one is cory and he is a pony, but he is a mutt of all breeds. They are both kind of short. Thank you! This is George. He is a leopard appaloosa.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 25, 2014)

So sweet!
Do you have a favorite?


----------



## taylorm17 (Jan 25, 2014)

I am training George right now, so he is kind of closer to me. I don't ride or work with cory becaue he is a boarding horse and I don't really ride Dusty either. I think duty is the cutest and I like his personality best.


----------



## taylorm17 (Jan 25, 2014)

my favorite picture si the one with George if that is what you meant.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 25, 2014)

#3 is a pretty horse but I really like the black and white photo ... #2!


----------



## taylorm17 (Jan 25, 2014)

So do I. That is one of the first ones I had taken!


----------



## poundinghooves (Apr 17, 2014)

Love the last pic!  He's so pretty!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 17, 2014)

Nice pictures.


----------



## taylorm17 (Apr 17, 2014)

Thank you very much!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 18, 2014)

taylorm17,
You might like these.  I went searching through the Picture of the Week submissions from last summer to find them.  I took these pictures of this wild stallion on Carrot Island on the coast of N.C.  The oldest population of wild horses in the US are on Shackleford Banks, and you will often seen them referred to that way (Shakleford Banks Horses).  But, there is a place where there is a channel about 2 miles across between Shackleford and Carrot island and some swim across.

Of course, fully expected to win and  I did have the Picture of the Week


----------



## taylorm17 (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks so much for the pictures. He is so pretty! I remember seeing the ponies in Ocean City and they were beautiful. He is gorgeous!


----------

